# حلول المهندس الصناعي الابتكارية



## Ind. Engineer (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بصحة جيدة ،،

احاول هنا تسليط الضوء على نقطة مهمة ..
 ربما يتعرض لها الجميع ، لكن للأسف لا يقوم بالتعريف بها للآخرين ، وهنا تكمن المشكله ..
ربما لا يراها البعض مهمة ، لكن عند البعض تعتبر ذا قيمة عالية ، وهنا ايضا تكمن المشكلة ..

انت تعمل في مؤسسه حكومية او خاصة ، تجارية او صناعية ، خدمية او ربحية ...مهما كان نوع المؤسسة او المنظمة التي تعمل فيها ، الم تواجهك بعض الصعوبات ، الم تفكر كثيراً لتحاول حلها ، الم تجعل النوم يفر من عينيك بالتفكير بها ، ام انك تتخلص منها ولا تنظر اليها ، او انك تهملها ويمر بعض الوقت لتكتشف انها تضخمت ، وبعد حلها هل استعجبت لان الحل كان بسيط جدا ولم تنتبه له ..وهل افتخرت بنفسك - ويحق لك ان تفتخر - لانك من حلها ..

الا يرى معي احدكم انه مر بهذا فعلا ..اذاً لماذا نجعل الامر سرا ؟!!!
 لماذا نجعل مثل هذه المشاكل تتكرر في مؤسسات اخرى !!!
لماذا لا نحاول ان نكون ذا فائدة لمجتمعنا بنشر وتوعية الاخرين !!!
لا تفكر ان مشكلتك كانت صغيرة ولا تستحق الذكر ، لا .. لا..ربما تكون لا اهمية لها ولا تعتبر حتى مشكله في نظرك، لكنها في مكان اخر من الوطن العربي تعنبر ازمة ومشكلة مستعصية ..

اذاً الان ...
هل تستطيع ان تذكر مشكلتك وكيف قمت بحلها،ونجت مؤسستك من خسارة كانت تقع فيها وكنت انت البطل الذي انقذها ؟؟

هل تستطيع ذكر مشكلة تعرضت لها مؤسستك ومازلت تبحث لها عن حل ، ليكون اعضاء هذا المنتدى الذين هم افضل مهندسي الوطن العربي هم من يساعدوك في حلها ، وبعد ذلك تقوم انت بذكرها ليستفيد منها غيرك ؟؟

ربما بعد ذكرك لمشكلتك يبدأ الاخرين بالبحث ومحاولة حلها ،، فينتج من هذا ابحاث عظيمة ، وحلول اعظم .

اذاً فلنبدأ من الان ونذكر مشكلتنا التي واجهناها في مؤسستنا 


اتمنى تفاعل الجميع .. نريد ان نستفيد من الخبرات الطويلة ،والافكار العظيمة ، والحلول الابتكارية البسيطة ..فلا تحرمونا منها ..
​


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (9 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك يا أخي على الموضوع المهم

المشكلة ثقافية
نحن لم نعتد على مشاركة الآخرين بأفكارنا
نحن اعتدنا على أن نكتم خبراتنا و ذلك ظنا منا أن هذا يعتبر من الحفاظ على الموقع
نحن اعتدنا أننا عندما نشرك الآخرين في أفكارنا و ننشر خبراتنا فإننا نخسر و ذلك بسبب أن الغالب عند الزملاء هو الكتمان إضافة إلى عدم احترام أو عدم الوعي بالحقوق الفكرية فتجدهم يأخذون حلولك و يتباهون بها من دون ذكر اسمك

إضافة إلى كل ما سبق ، نحن لم نعتد على العمل المؤسساتي المحترف

كل هذا تعلمته من واقع خبرتي في الحياة أولا و ثانيا من واقع دراستي لشهادة مدير مشاريع محترف PMP
فهل تصدق أن منهج الـ PMI ( معهد إدارة المشاريع المسؤول عن هذه الشهادة ) هذا المنهج الذي صدر عنها مواصفة Standard يقال له PMBOK الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع
أقول هل تصدق أن هذا المنهج لا يعتبر أن المشروع قد انتهى إذا لم يتم تسجيل ما يسمى الدروس المستفادة Lessons learned و ذلك لأنه يعتبره من الـ Deliveries التي يجب على مدير المشروع الخروج بها من المشروع !
هذا يدرس في المنهج و كل مقدم على اختبار الـ PMP حفظ هذه المعلومة و ترسخت في ذهنه كما ترسخت في ذهني أنا من خلال دراستي 

انظر إلى أين وصل القوم و أين نقف نحن ؟


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

صدقت يا ابن العرب


----------



## _mhefny (16 أغسطس 2010)

ياه تلاقي كل مهندس بيخبي المعلومات عنك وميقولكش علي حاجه وممكن يقولك غلط كمان عشان يحرجكك ويقلل من قيمتك


----------



## Loverone (16 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،

لأكون انا أول من يضع تجربته.

من خلال تجربتي الرياضية في عملية (Forecast) وجد طريقة ممتازة ، لعمل الفوركاست ، للبيانات التي تكون موسمية أو عشوائية ؟

أغلب الطرق تعطي أجوبه متباية ، فتكون نسبة الخطأ كبيرة للبيانات الموسمية او العشوائية ، مقارنة بالطريقة التي عملتها


----------



## Ind. Engineer (17 أغسطس 2010)

أشكرك يا أخي على الموضوع المهم

المشكلة ثقافية
نحن لم نعتد على مشاركة الآخرين بأفكارنا
نحن اعتدنا على أن نكتم خبراتنا و ذلك ظنا منا أن هذا يعتبر من الحفاظ على الموقع
نحن اعتدنا أننا عندما نشرك الآخرين في أفكارنا و ننشر خبراتنا فإننا نخسر و ذلك بسبب أن الغالب عند الزملاء هو الكتمان إضافة إلى عدم احترام أو عدم الوعي بالحقوق الفكرية فتجدهم يأخذون حلولك و يتباهون بها من دون ذكر اسمك

إضافة إلى كل ما سبق ، نحن لم نعتد على العمل المؤسساتي المحترف

كل هذا تعلمته من واقع خبرتي في الحياة أولا و ثانيا من واقع دراستي لشهادة مدير مشاريع محترف PMP
فهل تصدق أن منهج الـ PMI ( معهد إدارة المشاريع المسؤول عن هذه الشهادة ) هذا المنهج الذي صدر عنها مواصفة Standard يقال له PMBOK الدليل المعرفي لإدارة المشاريع
أقول هل تصدق أن هذا المنهج لا يعتبر أن المشروع قد انتهى إذا لم يتم تسجيل ما يسمى الدروس المستفادة Lessons learned و ذلك لأنه يعتبره من الـ Deliveries التي يجب على مدير المشروع الخروج بها من المشروع !
هذا يدرس في المنهج و كل مقدم على اختبار الـ PMP حفظ هذه المعلومة و ترسخت في ذهنه كما ترسخت في ذهني أنا من خلال دراستي 

انظر إلى أين وصل القوم و أين نقف نحن ؟

شكرا اخي أ بـو بـد ر 
لللأسف هذا فعلا ما يحصل هذه الايام لا توجد امانه علمية ، واذا استمرت هذه الصفة بالافتقار داخلنا فلن نتقدم ابدا ، لكن علينا ان نربي انفسنا على تقوية هذه الصفة .

بمعنى أن منهج الـ PMI يريد ان يكسب الخبرة في جميع المشاريع التي تقوم بها ليس فقط تتعلم اشياء على الورق وفي الكتب دون ان تعرف ما الفائدة منه ، وهذا شيء رائع ، بل هذا هو الذي يجب ان يكون في جميع cours التي ندرسها لكي نخرج بخبرة واقعية نستطيع ان نستفيد منها ،و نطبقها على ارض الواقع ..

لكن هل المقصود هنا الا نستفيد من خبرات الخبراء وافكار المبدعين؟؟؟؟

ارجو التعليق ..​


----------



## Ind. Engineer (17 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ Loverone اشكرك لطرح خبرتك القيمة واعتقد انه لا يصل احد الى خبرة كبيرة الا بمارسة طويلة لعمله ، لكن هل لك ان تتمها بتوضيح الطريقة التي تستخدمها لعمل التنبؤ
وانا الان بشوق لمعرفتها


----------



## صناعي1 (19 أغسطس 2010)

احيي الاخ Ind. Engineer على المبادرة الطيبة و ان شاء الله تلقى تفاعل اكثر من بقية الاعضاء


----------



## Loverone (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،



ind. Engineer قال:


> الاخ loverone اشكرك لطرح خبرتك القيمة واعتقد انه لا يصل احد الى خبرة كبيرة الا بمارسة طويلة لعمله ، لكن هل لك ان تتمها بتوضيح الطريقة التي تستخدمها لعمل التنبؤ
> وانا الان بشوق لمعرفتها



امممممم ، حسنا سوف اورد الطريقة هنا لعل أحدا يستفيد بها ،، فقط انتظروني ان شاء الله


----------

